# iTunes 9 et le partage à domicile : partage apps possible?



## ento59 (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens d'acheter l'itouch 32GB et je voudrai savoir si c'était possible qu'un ami partage ses applications avec moi, via le partage à domicile?

Si oui comment y procéder?

merci


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2009)

Alors le partage d'applications&#8230; C'est pas encore ça.

http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/whats-new/#home-sharing

Je crois que c'est pas faisable encore...
Mais je me renseigne.


----------

